# How adorable!!!!



## Tea225were (Jan 12, 2020)

Let's see those adorable dog butts! Is your dog's butt this cute?


----------



## Tea225were (Jan 12, 2020)

What? Does nobody find dog tushies cute? ?‍♂


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think they are adorable too, but haven't taken any pictures from that end!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL can't say that's the end they present for pics... look way back for this one.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Look for #fluffybuttfriday on IG or Twitter and you'll come up w/ all sorts of fluffy butts. Lots of chickens and corgis since apparently they have really fluffy butts but some goldens too.


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Tea225were (Jan 12, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> I think they are adorable too, but haven't taken any pictures from that end!


Dawww so fluffy thanks for posting!


----------



## Tea225were (Jan 12, 2020)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL can't say that's the end they present for pics... look way back for this one.


How adorable! I love the little feets sticking out!


----------



## Tea225were (Jan 12, 2020)

I'll have to look that up thanks!


eeerrrmmm1 said:


> Look for #fluffybuttfriday on IG or Twitter and you'll come up w/ all sorts of fluffy butts. Lots of chickens and corgis since apparently they have really fluffy butts but some goldens too.


----------



## Tea225were (Jan 12, 2020)

CCG_FDL said:


> View attachment 869318


Awww too adorable!


----------

